

SFL Hack and Tell #4 - Automatic Bathtub and VR Edition - mikegreenberg
http://sflhackandtell.eventbrite.com/

======
mikegreenberg
This event promises to be excellent. We have high school from Wellington
making a special trip down to present on their VERY ambitious project. Someone
will show us why automating your bathtub might be a good idea. As well as some
other fun surprises.

If you're in the area, you should definitely stop by! (The event is FREE, so
why not?)

